# Fluff in South Florida, can rescue pull?



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Tanner ...urgent!!!
He growls..
He's upset..owner surrender
South Florida ...kelly...954 650 8027 — with Maria End Bsl Padron, June Wilson, Kendall TheyneedLovetoo Walker and 44 others at coral springs humane center.


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0825819131159.476198.503061158&type=1&theater


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Poor guy!! He growls because he is scared!! I hope someone can rescue him. He just needs a haircut, a hug, and a loving forever home.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I wish i was in South Florida i would go get him. I'm trying to remember which one of our members is with SCMR, maybe if someone can pick him up and then SCMR can get him into foster care.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Debbie, it Debi Mishoe "Carley" who is with SCMR. Poor little guy.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

lmillette said:


> Debbie, it Debi Mishoe "Carley" who is with SCMR. Poor little guy.




Thank you Lindsay, i just sent Debi a message, hopefully someone can get this little boy out.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

Did he make it out okay? I am very sorry that I did not see a post, have been overwhelmd with all my fosters (7) and my own.....


----------

